# Line 6 DL4 delay???



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm looking to buy the line 6 dl4 delay but had a couple questions first:

1) If I get one of the newer ones with the black/chrome block logo, would I still need to get the keeley mod (which eliminates the volume drop & the excess white noise) OR is that issue already ressolved with the newer ones

2) Can you get those cascading waves of feedback where the volume progressvely increases to the point where your speakers may blow (as if you were cranking the intensity and echo on an analog delay pedal). 

Any help would be MUCH appreciated, thanks


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Not sure about the new models, I'm sure you could talk to someone from Line 6 about that to be sure. But yes the DL4 oscillates.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks the tips man. I've decided to get the newer one and see how it works. If its not up to snuff I'll send it to keeley.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd suggest looking into the Eventide Timefactor, or TC Nova Delay as alternatives to the Line6.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, the new EHX delay and Timefactor look pretty sweet. I'm happy with my Boss DD-20, but it doesn't oscillate really.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Timefactor does look superior, however, the price point is much higher than the nova.

Ive got the Nova, and am exceedingly happy with it.. I consider it a major upgrade from the line6.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

HA!
if budget wasn't an issue, that's what i'd be getting.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

I got the DL4 a few days ago and its fantastic (Once I learned how to use it properly). However, it doesn't seem to oscillate like my dm-2 does. It starts but the volume doesn't pick up enough..Maybe my settings are wrong, Any help??

If not, it looks like I may be keeping my DM-2 after all.


----------



## Soldano16 (Sep 14, 2006)

Marcel Furlanetto said:


> If not, it looks like I may be keeping my DM-2 after all.


The DM-2 is one of the all time classic delays. What didn't you like?

I'm brand new to delays so I'm asking lots of questions?


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto (Sep 14, 2007)

OH, I like the delay a lot but at times it can be too rich and dark...if that somehow makes sense. I've just always been big on the digital delay sound. The reason I decided to keep it is because of the cascading waves of feedback when the echo and intensity are cranked.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I traded a Boss DD-20 for a Line 6 delay but now I'm going to try the TC Electronic Nova Delay. I really started to miss the display screen, and 6 more presets are a plus. 

The Line 6 sounded good, but I didn't really need all the extra (but cool) features. I would of maybe considered the Eventide Timefactor, but for it's price and I would expect more than 12 seconds of looping (EHX SMMH has 30 seconds and is waaay cheaper). 

I have high hopes for the Nova. Bought one off Ebay yesterday.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It always amuses me when people recommend tape echos as an upgrade from a good digital unit.

I suppose it depends on the sound you want, but the only "advantage" to a tape echo over a digital delay is that nice distortion you get.

:banana:Yippee:banana: I can add distortion (tweakers read "warmth") with an echo.


yikes.

Give me a good clean programmable digital delay ANY day. I've had several tape echos over the years including an echoplex and at least two different Roland Space Echos and not a one of them sounded as good as even a basic digital delay to me.

Just because something costs more, doesn't mean it's better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

adamthemute said:


> I have high hopes for the Nova. Bought one off Ebay yesterday.


And what do you think? I opted for a SMM w/H instead of the Nova and I'm digging it. I thought I'd miss the display on my DD-20 but now I realize I was a slave to the numbers. With the tap tempo I don't need to see the exact specific delay time. Also, I'm finding it easier than I thought it'd be to tap in dotted eights -- something I was worried about. And the looper is killer. The only thing I don't like about it is there's no option to have it spill over when you bypass it.


----------

